# extra blade holder for GCC Bengal (aka Bengal)



## freebird1963 (Jan 21, 2007)

Like to get a extra blade holder for this unit. Couldn't find specs on GCC site or any other. I thought it said it used standard Roland blades so will any Roland compatible blade holder work or does it need a particular one. Went to one site and they want 99.00 for it and rather get one off ebay at 10x less that cost.
I was asked if it used a 9mm holder ? 

Also anyone tried Cleancut blades with it ? I have a couple left over from my other cutter and if I could like to use them down the road.

THanks
Mark


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

US Cutter has blade holders for their Zencuts (50.00).....As far as I know they are the same....Still spendy but less than 99.00....

I use Cleancut blades in my Expert 24 and have had no problems.....


----------



## freebird1963 (Jan 21, 2007)

Thanks. 
I just found a ebayer that sells compatibles and looks like the one in mine. With 3 blades 25.00. So think I will give them a try.


----------



## Twanabee (Sep 14, 2009)

Try here......www.heatpressvinyl.com Roger will answer your questions.


----------



## freebird1963 (Jan 21, 2007)

Twanabee said:


> Try here......www.heatpressvinyl.com Roger will answer your questions.


Thanks. Thats were I got the 99.00 from. Like to shop forum users esp ones that help alot but can't afford that price unfort.


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

A blade holder is a critical part of your plotter......In my mind, a poorly made clone may cause you more trouble than the low price is worth....I am going to guess that I can cut a lot from each blade holder.....Say I cut 25,000.00 worth of orders on a 50.00 blade holder....The 50.00 blade holder costs me less than 0.2 % of my sales....The clone may save me money on the holder but if it causes poor cuts and wastes material that may cost me way more than any savings....

PS....I use Oracal and Siser because I think the extra cost is worth it in quality of the finished product....


----------



## freebird1963 (Jan 21, 2007)

Yes it is. And its a small alumium piece. I work were we make high end aluminum fencing and the cost of this blade IS NOT 99.00 at all. (not gonna go into a explaination on that but relates to material costs) No matter how high you think or imagine the quality is. Plus its made overseas were 75 cent/hr is a high payrate. So I'm gonna go the 25.00 route this time. If it breaks then Im out 25.00 but if it doesn't you sell more to pay for that blade while I retire to the Caymans to scuba dive and drink umbrellaed drinks. . 

I have used Sisler and I think IW is better quality and softer hand in most cases were I could compare apples to apples. So not sure why you think that means anything.


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

US cutter does sell a holder that fits BUT....after you pay their outlandish shipping charge you are not that much farther ahead...be sure to check the shipping cost....and delay in shipping


----------



## freebird1963 (Jan 21, 2007)

Heres the link of the one I am talking about.
SIGNPAL vinyl cutter compatible holder + 3pc 45d blade - eBay (item 160532660625 end time Feb-13-11 22:08:51 PST)

Feedback is good. So if it turns out to be crap I will go thru paypal to dispute.
I have talked to the guy in the past. While not face to face he seemed upfront.

Yea it will take a little longer than I like but its not life and death either so no biggie.

Sorry but 99.00 for a blade holder is what I paid for the brakes on my 2 ton van that is LIFE N DEATH and this thing is NOT.

Mark


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

Mark....sure looks like the GCC holder....let us know..


----------



## scuba_steve2699 (Nov 15, 2006)

Mark - you can still get a genuine GCC blade holder as a cut3000 program individual at the $75.00 rate. Let me know.


----------



## freebird1963 (Jan 21, 2007)

Steve
Thanks but I think I will save the extra 50.00 for the vinyl I need to buy this month.

Thanks
Mark


----------



## scuba_steve2699 (Nov 15, 2006)

freebird1963 said:


> Steve
> Thanks but I think I will save the extra 50.00 for the vinyl I need to buy this month.
> 
> Thanks
> Mark


Sounds good!


----------



## Jimwill (Nov 23, 2006)

freebird1963 said:


> Heres the link of the one I am talking about.
> SIGNPAL vinyl cutter compatible holder + 3pc 45d blade - eBay (item 160532660625 end time Feb-13-11 22:08:51 PST)
> 
> Feedback is good. So if it turns out to be crap I will go thru paypal to dispute.
> ...


Hi Mark. How did this blade holder work out for you? I'm looking for one too for my Puma.


----------



## freebird1963 (Jan 21, 2007)

Never got it. Something came up and forgot about it.

Sorry


----------



## dsharrwy (Jul 20, 2009)

Jimwill said:


> Hi Mark. How did this blade holder work out for you? I'm looking for one too for my Puma.


I KNOW it's been years since you posted & asked how the blade holder worked out for Mark. I'm currently looking for an extra blade holder for my GCC PimaIII-60 plotter. Email me at [email protected] when/if you read this to let me know if you ever found a good but less expensive blade holder. Thanks! Donna


----------

